# Give me your Mountains...lol



## brought1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone. 

Here in Washington State, actually - closer to Portland, Or, we're blessed with having several mountains in such proximity. Anyways...I wanted to share a couple of mountain photographs I took since moving here. 

If you have any of your own, please feel free to post them. Oh...and I threw in a waterfall one. 

See if you can guess its name.


----------



## Cali_PH (Nov 15, 2014)

brought1 said:


> See if you can guess its name.



I know it, but I recently got back from a 12-day trip to Oregon, so I'll see if anyone else knows.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 15, 2014)

brought1 said:


> .....See if you can guess its name.


2ez
A guess.


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

Mountains in Slovenian Alps.


----------



## LOALTD (Nov 21, 2014)

In Hatcher Pass Alaska. I'm not sure what the name of this peak is, I just moved here!

Taken with the Rokinon 14mm, best NoLi/Star lens ever!


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 21, 2014)

White Mountains, NH last month


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> In Hatcher Pass Alaska. I'm not sure what the name of this peak is, I just moved here!
> 
> Taken with the Rokinon 14mm, best NoLi/Star lens ever!



Great Shot Andrew. Well done.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 21, 2014)

brought1 said:


> Here in Washington State, actually - closer to Portland,



Is that first mountain the one used for the Paramont movie logo?

That waterfall location looks fantastic for photography!


----------



## ray5 (Nov 21, 2014)

brought1 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Here in Washington State, actually - closer to Portland, Or, we're blessed with having several mountains in such proximity. Anyways...I wanted to share a couple of mountain photographs I took since moving here.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots. Have never been there so could you tell me their names? Thanks,
Ray


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear friend, Mr. brought1
Wow, Beautiful Picture of Mountain = Arts work/ Painting look, Great Job.
Here are the Mountain in Greece 3 years ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

